# Need help choosing CZ



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

I've finally decided that I want to get a CZ but I am having some trouble deciding which one to get. Here are my options and the prices that I can get them at:

1. CZ 75 B - $403.15
2. CZ 75 BD - $410.90
3. CZ 75 SP-01 - $469.95
4. CZ 75 D PCR COMPACT - $439.95

I am interested in getting involved with USPSA production matches but one concern is that I can have a busy schedule at times and there is always the worry that I might not be able to get as involved as I would like to. So most likely I would be doing range shooting and plinking. As of now CCW on a regular basis is not really an option because of where I work but perhaps in the future it would be something I would definitely consider.

What would be the difference in accuracy between a 3.8" barrel and 4.7" barrel from ranges out to about 25 yards? Also, aside from weight considerations, what is the difference between the alloy frame in the compact and the steel frame?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For competition, you want the 75B. You can use it as a single-action and thus get around the long, heavy first DA shot. The steel frame is heavy, which reduces recoil, and allows faster shooting. The sight radius is longer to allow more accurate shooting.

Differences in mechanical accuracy will be negligible between the guns. However, a heavy gun with a long sight radius that can be used as a single-action will be superior for competition or casual range shooting.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I would say get the PCR if you ever use the gun as a ccw it would be the smallest but they are still extremely accurate


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

+1 on the 75 b .......... I own 2 of them..........one is the combat model.

I guess I am just old .....but I like to stick with STEEL framed guns when at all possible. Just don't have the trust in the lighter alloy....but that's just me.

Heavier pistol means faster double taps as Mike has pointed out. That's very important to me, more so than a lighter maybe more comfortable carrying gun. Basically, I look for performance more so than comfort, but to each his own. 

I am sure the alloy frame pistols can shoot just as fast .........with a little more practice under ones belt. Just depends on the time you have to spend at the Range each Month!

JF.


----------



## Darkhand (May 12, 2008)

i have a 75b and a p0-1 ,id say go for the 75b for now then get ur ccw gun.the Cz75B is a great gun and is pretty easy to ccw if weather allows:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the SP01 with the CZ wood grips (U'd have to buy them separate) looks so sweet. They have an SP01 Custom model on their site - the pic looks so nice. I may get the base model and get the same grips that the custom comes iwth.


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

That's what I was thinking of doing.


----------

